# cosmi autoloader



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

hey guys,

just looked through my new issue of field and stream

look at the dream gun article and then go to www.cosmi.net .

would you pay 10grand for it? it does look pretty cool

see ya duckjunky


----------

